# Anesthesia vs icd-10



## JANET (Apr 26, 2012)

HOW WILL ANESTHESIA CODES BE AFFECTED WHEN ICD-10 GOES INTO EFFECT?


----------



## hgolfos (Apr 27, 2012)

ICD-10 is for diagnostic and inpatient hospital coding.  Anesthesia codes will still be anesthesia codes as far as I'm aware.  You'll have to use ICD-10 for diagnoses.


----------



## JANET (May 2, 2012)

I realize icd-10 is diagnostic coding...i should have sd diagnosis codes for anesthesia claims....i am referring to the dx codes...for example, what dx code would cataracts rt eye be coded?  Thanks


----------



## dwaldman (May 2, 2012)

http://www.icd10data.com/ICD10CM/Codes/H00-H59/H25-H28/H26-

H26Other cataract
H26.0Infantile and juvenile cataract
H26.00Unspecified infantile and juvenile cataract
H26.001…… right eye
H26.002…… left eye
H26.003…… bilateral
H26.009…… unspecified eye
H26.01Infantile and juvenile cortical, lamellar, or zonular cataract
H26.011…… right eye
H26.012…… left eye
H26.013…… bilateral
H26.019…… unspecified eye
H26.03Infantile and juvenile nuclear cataract
H26.031…… right eye
H26.032…… left eye
H26.033…… bilateral
H26.039…… unspecified eye
H26.04Anterior subcapsular polar infantile and juvenile cataract
H26.041…… right eye
H26.042…… left eye
H26.043…… bilateral
H26.049…… unspecified eye
H26.05Posterior subcapsular polar infantile and juvenile cataract
H26.051…… right eye
H26.052…… left eye
H26.053…… bilateral
H26.059…… unspecified eye
H26.06Combined forms of infantile and juvenile cataract
H26.061…… right eye
H26.062…… left eye
H26.063…… bilateral
H26.069…… unspecified eye
H26.09Other infantile and juvenile cataract
H26.1Traumatic cataract
H26.10Unspecified traumatic cataract
H26.101…… right eye
H26.102…… left eye
H26.103…… bilateral
H26.109…… unspecified eye
H26.11Localized traumatic opacities
H26.111…… right eye
H26.112…… left eye
H26.113…… bilateral
H26.119…… unspecified eye
H26.12Partially resolved traumatic cataract
H26.121…… right eye
H26.122…… left eye
H26.123…… bilateral
H26.129…… unspecified eye
H26.13Total traumatic cataract
H26.131…… right eye
H26.132…… left eye
H26.133…… bilateral
H26.139…… unspecified eye
H26.2Complicated cataract
H26.20Unspecified complicated cataract
H26.21Cataract with neovascularization
H26.211…… right eye
H26.212…… left eye
H26.213…… bilateral
H26.219…… unspecified eye
H26.22Cataract secondary to ocular disorders (degenerative) (inflammatory)
H26.221…… right eye
H26.222…… left eye
H26.223…… bilateral
H26.229…… unspecified eye
H26.23Glaucomatous flecks (subcapsular)
H26.231…… right eye
H26.232…… left eye
H26.233…… bilateral
H26.239…… unspecified eye
H26.3Drug-induced cataract
H26.30…… unspecified eye
H26.31…… right eye
H26.32…… left eye
H26.33…… bilateral
H26.4Secondary cataract
H26.40Unspecified secondary cataract
H26.41Soemmering's ring
H26.411…… right eye
H26.412…… left eye
H26.413…… bilateral
H26.419…… unspecified eye
H26.49Other secondary cataract
H26.491…… right eye
H26.492…… left eye
H26.493…… bilateral
H26.499…… unspecified eye
H26.8Other specified cataract
H26.9Unspecified cataract


----------



## dwaldman (May 2, 2012)

I am not familiar with catract coding I also saw the Q12.0 codes. 

You can use the below link a convert the ICD-9 to ICD-10 and can be fast way to narrow the selection

http://www.icd10data.com/Convert


The following ICD-10-CM Index entries contain back-references to ICD-10-CM Q12.0:
•Blue
dot cataract Q12.0
•Cataract(cortical) (immature) (incipient) H26.9
blue Q12.0
central Q12.0
cerulean Q12.0
congenital Q12.0
coraliform Q12.0
coronary Q12.0
crystalline Q12.0
zonular(perinuclear) Q12.0
anterior
and posterior axial embryonal Q12.0
pyramidal Q12.0
nuclear
embryonal Q12.0
•Cataracta - see also Cataract
centralis pulverulenta Q12.0
cerulea Q12.0
congenita Q12.0
coralliformis Q12.0
coronaria Q12.0
membranacea
congenita Q12.0


----------



## mitchellde (May 3, 2012)

this is why relying on the conversion programs can be confusing.  An Icd-10 CM book can help erase this confusion.. The chapters and break down of the codes for the ones you have asked about is:
Chapter 17 — Congenital Malformations, Deformations and Chromosomal Abnormalities Q00-Q99
Chapter 7 — Diseases of the Eye and Adnexa H00-H59

The Q codes are congenital codes.


----------

